
Google Invests in Wall Street Messaging Tool Symphony - anmilo
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/05/report-google-invests-in-wall-street-messaging-tool-symphony/
======
rw2
This is an example of building a simple product that fulfills a market need.

Financial regulations are complex and harsh, but the technology is simple.
Normal messengers would not be valued at such an amount or compete with apps
like whatsapp.

